# Housing 2 hamsters



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm looking to adopt a pair of female robos from a rescue. They're quite young, under 6 months and meant to be sisters. Theyve never been apart and their worlds revolve around each other.

Is it possible for 2 roborovskis to live happily in the same enclosure for the rest Of their lives or is it impossible? 

I have multiples of almost everything for dwarf hamsters anyway. 

In the rescue there's 2 Syrians as well. So I may adopt a Syrian rather than the robos. 

Has anyone managed to successfully house a pair of robos for life or has it always ended up with them being split?

I normally go by the idea that while they can be housed it doesn't mean they should. But if they're a well bonded pair of sisters will this increase the likelihood of them continuing to get on? Or is it more 50/50?


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

I personaly would keep seperate. This way, there is no risk and no worry !


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

MrJsk said:


> I personaly would keep seperate. This way, there is no risk and no worry !


Ok thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When I got my robo I was told that they would only sell girls as singles as even if they got on well at the beginning, more likely than not they would fight at some point, not always of course but there seems to be a bigger chance in girls fighting. Boys they would sell in pairs as boys are more docile together, and while there is no 100% guarantee that they would stay together for life, they found boys where more likely to stay together than girls. 

If you wanted to get them, as I would recommend regardless of the gender or type of animal or species, have a spare cage ready incase of fights.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> When I got my robo I was told that they would only sell girls as singles as even if they got on well at the beginning, more likely than not they would fight at some point, not always of course but there seems to be a bigger chance in girls fighting. Boys they would sell in pairs as boys are more docile together, and while there is no 100% guarantee that they would stay together for life, they found boys where more likely to stay together than girls.
> 
> If you wanted to get them, as I would recommend regardless of the gender or type of animal or species, have a spare cage ready incase of fights.


Ok. Well I posted this a couple of days ago. Since then I've been in touch with the rescue and I'm pleased to say I have got a female Syrian to pick up on Wednesday!!!!


----------

